# Slotted board for crossing?



## dnamron (Aug 22, 2008)

In order to get a train from the layout into my garage I am thinking of crossing a nearby raised garden planter that's made of railroad ties(real ones) covered with 5/4s on the top and fence boards on the sides. 
My idea, I'm sure not original, is to put a 2 x 8 across the top and use my router to make the channels for the wheels. I need to keep this area clear as she sits on the 8" wide box walls to plant, weed, etc. I am sure she would say something if she had to sit on a G scale 
railroad track. I have done a lot of reading in the forums and the L channel in this case I think would be overkill since the only thing crossing this setup would be our bottoms when harvesting the vege's. I guess it would be a cheap trick to try, and easily upgraded if it did not work. The length is about 16' and I could make a covered brige w/ removable top to keep the plants from drooping over the tracks. I think this would be a fun project & plan on using cedar after I keep it outside for a while to age. 
Anyone ever done something like this, and if so did it last anytime at all. Soon as I learn how to get pictures in here I'll include some, but I am new to the digital camera and posting on a forum. Thanks for any help you can give. 

Mike


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

My concern would be that the routed slots would not remain true over time. The board warping, stuff getting into the grooves, and the edges wearing away would all cause problems in the future. 

Perhaps you could make the grooves a bit wider and deeper, and lay proper rails into them. Or, rabbet an area large enough for a complete section of track, and fill the area above the ties with smaller strips of wood, screwed down. That would allow maintenance in the future, and still keep things flush with the top surface. 3/8" stock would sit only 1mm above the rail heads (assuming code 332 rail), which shouldn't cause a problem. If it did, it's easy enough to take that down with a plane or sander.


----------



## dnamron (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, point well taken. Sunken track sounds like the way to go and maybe a sliding top over the rail to use as a seat. I'll have to install a removable section over a walkway into the house in this same area to get a train to this section, I can just remove the "seat board" at the same time. 

Mike


----------

